# First Go at Engine Bay - Skoda Octavia



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

Heres my first ever real go at cleaning an engine bay.

Products consisted of

AutoSmart G101
ValetPro Brush
Household Scrubbing brush
AG Vinyl and Bumper Care

No Before pictures but for a first go I'm pleased:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

looks good


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking good there, how much mileage has the car done, your antifreeze looks like new.


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Plastics look great


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> Looking good there, how much mileage has the car done, your antifreeze looks like new.


65k buddy.

Thanks for the nice comments everyone


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Looking great chap!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A great result you need a rest now.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Looks very good for a first go!


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice work! 

AG vinyl & rubber care is one of my favourite engine bay dressings. Spray and walkway.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking very tidy


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

That looks good!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that. Nice job


----------



## spotless (Jan 16, 2006)

martyp said:


> Nice work!
> 
> AG vinyl & rubber care is one of my favourite engine bay dressings. Spray and walkway.


Agree^ AG Supersheen/Vinyl Care is awesome stuff.

Engine bay looks brilliant, nice work :thumb:


----------

